# Andrew Murray or AW Pink



## passingpilgrim (Nov 22, 2009)

So, in the new year I wanted to focus on studying one theologian. I have reduced my two picks to Andrew Murray and AW Pink.

What are your thoughts/recommendations/reservations on each and which would you choose?

(Yes, I will not limit myself to just studying this one theologian, just use them for more in-depth study)

thankS!!!


----------



## JM (Nov 22, 2009)

Pink. Pink was one of the last Puritans.


----------



## Hippo (Nov 22, 2009)

I do not think that Pink was a great theologian, he latched onto some great truths and is definately "interesting" but I would not really count him as a pure theologian.

For serious theological study go Murray all the way.


----------



## reformed trucker (Nov 23, 2009)

passingpilgrim said:


> (Yes, I will not limit myself to just studying this one theologian, just use them for more in-depth study)



There you go, it's not "either/or"; rather "both".


----------



## bouletheou (Nov 23, 2009)

Andrew Murray is interesting, but he's a Keswick guy, and you need to be aware of that up front. It is a seriously deficient doctrine of sanctification.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 23, 2009)

Why have to pick these two? There are others that are much better, but if I had to choose it would be Pink.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Nov 23, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Why have to pick these two? There are others that are much better, but if I had to choose it would be Pink.



Hi Ivan,

These are just two that I have recently read on and like some of their stuff. Which ones (other than these two) do you think might be more profitable?

Thanks!


----------



## JM (Nov 23, 2009)

I just picked up The Doctrine of Revelation by Pink on Friday, so far so good, I'll post some quotes latter. You can order some of the harder to find works by Pink from Pietan Publications


----------



## Ivan (Nov 23, 2009)

passingpilgrim said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Why have to pick these two? There are others that are much better, but if I had to choose it would be Pink.
> ...



I believe Martyn Lloyd-Jones would be a great place to start as far as the modern writers. That would be my choice.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 23, 2009)

I say neither one of these two.

What about someone like John Newton? Read some of his letters online if you get a chance.


----------

